# Altavoz se apaga a mucho volumen!



## BreakXpressioN (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola buenas noches!

Hace tiempo modifique mis altavoces agregandole dos parlantes mas,.. (todos iguales)

El caso es que cuando estan los 4 altavoces sonando a un volumen normal medio... no pasa nada, todo muy bien...

Pero cuando llevo al maximo el volumen de los altavoces..! Como que se producen cortes bruscos y tras varios segundos con esos cortes, se apaga... y se vuelve a encender a un volumen normal...

El altavoz es de la marca BOSE y funciona tanto a corriente como con su bateria recargable..

Porque me pasa esto... ?? estara sobrecargado por poner mas parlantes?? De serie trae dos.. y yo le agrege dos mas identicos.. ! Mediante un empalme (cortar cables y unir con cinta aislante.. chapuzeando.. vaya!) 

Como podria hacer para que no pasase eso.. y pueda conectar mas parlantes??? 


Gracias y un saludo. Estupendo foro!


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 3, 2012)

esta  saltando la proteccion, porque se baja el ohmniaje sacale los parlantes en serie y


----------



## BreakXpressioN (Oct 3, 2012)

Y como se los saco los parlantes en serie??? 

Tengo la impresion de que no has terminado de formular tu respuesta..

"... y?"


gracias!


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 3, 2012)

Que referencia es tu equipo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 3, 2012)

Los parlantes en serie son la mejor opción

cuando los parlantes se colocan en serie la impedancia (no ohmiaje) se suma, y aumenta, de manera que el amplificador trabaja más tranquilo digamos

el problema es si tenés los parlantes en paralelo...ahí la impedancia cae drásticamente y si puede saltar la protección


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 3, 2012)

tenes que subir el ohmniaje por canal, entiendo que el equipo venia configurado en 2 x 4 u 8 ohms y estas usandolo como 2 x 4 o 2 ohms y ahi se pasa de potencia el amplificador y distorsiona cuando le subis el volumen.
 tendrias que poner los parlantes conectando a cada canal, 2 parlantes, pero uniendo un cabl positivo de un bafle con el negativo del otro y los positivo y negativo de esos parlantes los conectas al amplificador, asi, aumentas la resistencia.
 no vas a tener tanta potencia pero no vas a quemar el amplificador espero haber sido claro


----------



## BreakXpressioN (Oct 3, 2012)

Mi equipo es de la marca BOSE:

este es:

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...ounddock_systems/sounddock_portable/index.jsp

Los parlantes creo recordar que son de 8 Ω y creo que de 40w.. creo eh?   Tengo otros que son de 8 Ω y 30w.

Como los conecto pues?? En serie?? sin mas? asi me van a sonar igual .. o voy a perder volumen??


----------



## miguelus (Oct 3, 2012)

BreakXpressioN dijo:


> Mi equipo es de la marca BOSE:
> 
> este es:
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Recuerda que... P = (V^2)/R. Esto significa que Potencia es igual al voltaje al cuadrado dividido por la resistencia.

Si ponemos los Altavoces (Parlantes) en paralelo la resistencia (Impedancia) disminuye y consecuentemente la potencia aumentará.

¿Problemas?  Pues sí, El Amplificador tendrá que dar más corriente de salida, si puede soportarla no pasará nada y tendremos más potencia.

 Si el Amplificador no está diseñado para esta nueva situación y si tiene protección se desconectará, que es lo que te está pasando, y si no  tiene protección provocaremos una avería.

Si ponemos los Altavoces (Parlantes) en serie la resistencia (Impedancia) aumenta y por lo tanto la potencia disminuye.

¿Solución?... Poner un Amplificador que entregue más potencia.

Sal U2


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 5, 2012)

En otras palabras tu equipo Bose
http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...ounddock_systems/sounddock_portable/index.jsp
esta diseñado para los parlantes que tiene, si quieres mas potencia te recomiendo otro equipo, pues cambiar los parlantes que trae de fábrica por otros mejores saldría costoso, y muy engoroso. y ese equipo ya lo he oido y suena bien tal como está.
Pero entre gustos...


----------

